# My cat is losing weight, but eating ok



## waitej (Jul 28, 2008)

My cat seesm to be losing weight. He eats 2 whiskers sachets a day and also has a good sized bowl of dried food, but he is starting to look skinny.

He is an extremely active cat and often spends all night and most of the day out playing (and catching rabbits!!) in the fields opposite the house, so perhaps he is just really fit?

Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

The amount of food you feed your cat seems about right. 

When did you last worm your cat? If she hasn't been wormed then that could be the reaason for her losing weight.

If not then get your cat to the vet - any unknown changes to your cats weight should always mean a check up at the vets.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Is he a breed cat and what age is he,i ask because some breeds have gawky stages (bit like human teenagers) at certain ages


----------



## waitej (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. He was wormed not that long ago so I think a trip to the vet sounds like a good idea.

He is a silver tabby.

This is him in a box...his favourite place!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

That is a gorgeous kitty you have - let us know how you get on at the vets


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

I love tabbys you know not sure why just something about them! I think if you notice him losing weight quickly and you havent changed anything then definately worth a vet visit.

As per above keep us posted on what vet says. xx


----------



## waitej (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your advice. I'll let you know how he gets on


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous lad WaiteGood luck at the vets and hopefully will just be a growth thing that comes with lads-ya wanna see how gawky ours look sometimes for what they eatAnd our kitts and cats can be just as bad


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi I have been to vets with mine today and he said roony had lost some weight. Said it was nothing to worry about as its just down to time of year. They seem to eat less but are more active as there is alot of animals around for them to catch . Would still get yours checked at vets though just to be on safe side


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey KatHow'd ya spa go love?Did ya get all funky fresh and revitalised-ready for the 2nd round of chaotic school hols


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Hey KatHow'd ya spa go love?Did ya get all funky fresh and revitalised-ready for the 2nd round of chaotic school hols


Hi Kelly It was ace. Fell asleep while having my massage. Didnt want to come home


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kat28 said:


> Hi Kelly It was ace. Fell asleep while having my massage. Didnt want to come home


I'll bet you didn'tGlad you made the most of it-that has to be one of the most well deserved r&r sessions ever


----------



## waitej (Jul 28, 2008)

Just back from the vets, Bertie is fine, in fact the Vet said he looked really healthy. He said that it is probably just the time of year and that his coat would be thinner so he would look thinner. Make sense! He gave him a worming tablet to be on the safe side.


----------



## kirsty_miley (Mar 5, 2010)

how did you get on at the vets? my cat is also a tabby and hes on meat 3 times a day then he has dry food in his bowl all the time if he wants something in between feeds but hes not putting weight on either, i wormed him about a month ago and he did put a little weight on but now hes gone right back down, i was even considering worming him again just incase it didnt work, my mum has a cat who is the same age and shes the right weight ibut mines as light as a feather.


----------

